# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Cannon SLR

## ah tong

Hi guys,

Need your advice here:

1. I am thinking of getting a DSLR. Currently i have a Cannon EOS 300 series standard lense and zoom lense. Are my current lense compatible with the digital SLR? 
2. Can i just purchase the camera body without lense? (cos on budget)
3. Where would your recommend?

----------


## benny

Dear ah tong,

If you are going to get a Canon Digital SLR camera, most of your accessories will be compatible with your new digital camera. Lenses are definitely ok, flashes with EX designation will have no problems with E-TTL metering. EZ flash will not be about to exploit E-TTL function. But if you don't uses these, then it does not matter anyway. Exactly what lenses/accessories do you have? Perhaps we can help you better if you are more specific.

Only the Canon 300D comes with a kit set including lenses (EF-S 18-55 mm). The Canon 10D/1D MK II/1Ds are all sold without lenses. Some shops may still carry Canon D30/D60/1D, which are all obsolete models, but still great cameras. You may not have a lens that is as wide as the 18 mm on the 300D kit set. If you are on a budget, this is the set you should consider, bearing in mind the 1.6X magnification factor. For less than S$1800, your new camera will have a lens with an effective wide angle of 28.8 mm.

I do know that one of the aquarist went to Harvey Norman for his DSLR because they have a 24 month interest free installment plan. Not the cheapest, but the installment period was very attractive to him.

Alternatively, try www.clubsnap.com for used cameras. There are a lot of good condition cameras going for a song there too. In fact, I do recall seeing a few Canon 300D for sale. You'll save a few hundred easily.

Hope that helps and looking forward to seeing your pictures here soon!

Cheers,

----------


## wynx

[quote:09674c9fe0="ah tong"]Hi guys,

Need your advice here:

1. I am thinking of getting a DSLR. Currently i have a Cannon EOS 300 series standard lense and zoom lense. Are my current lense compatible with the digital SLR? 
2. Can i just purchase the camera body without lense? (cos on budget)
3. Where would your recommend?[/quote:09674c9fe0]

Hi Ah Tong


I am a EOS300D User myself. The EOS300D is compatiable with the lens you currently have. Honestly, speaking, your savings if you buy without the kit lens is a bout 200 bucks at most. 

I do know a good camera shop where I buy most of my stuff from, If you are interested, let me know. 


Regards,
Edwin Poh.C.W

----------


## loupgarou

actually I would at this time recommend not getting the kit lens if you happen to have the following lenses in mind.

a) sigma 12-24 mm..

b) sigma 18-125mm

----------


## ah tong

benny, wynx,

Thanks for the reply. The EOS lens that i have are 28-90mm and 75-300mm. I also bought a 2x converter to go with it.
I took a total of 7 rolls of film during my kenyan trip. Will choose some to scan and share here soon.

wynx,

can you pm me the shop you frequent. Wanna try the feel of 300D.

Loupgarou,

Sigma lens...... make my drool man! But no budget for these lens yet lah.

----------


## Simon

[quote:b5e33d624b="ah tong"]benny, wynx,

Thanks for the reply. The EOS lens that i have are 28-90mm and 75-300mm. I also bought a 2x converter to go with it.
I took a total of 7 rolls of film during my kenyan trip. Will choose some to scan and share here soon.

wynx,

can you pm me the shop you frequent. Wanna try the feel of 300D.

Loupgarou,

Sigma lens...... make my drool man! But no budget for these lens yet lah.[/quote:b5e33d624b]

pardon me, but wouldn't using the 2x TC render your len to manual focus? given that both your lenses is either 4 &amp; 5.6

wow, edwin got special lobang :P ah tong, you can always meet one of us to feel and try the camera

----------


## benny

[quote:f8a1c6cea4="ah tong"]The EOS lens that i have are 28-90mm and 75-300mm. I also bought a 2x converter to go with it.[/quote:f8a1c6cea4]

All your current lenses and converters will fit any Canon SLR or Digital SLR you intend to purchase.

Looking forward to seeing your african safari pictures. Safari is one of my favorite holidays.

Cheers,

----------


## ah tong

[quote:5d3694199b="simon"]pardon me, but wouldn't using the 2x TC render your len to manual focus? given that both your lenses is either 4 &amp; 5.6

wow, edwin got special lobang :P ah tong, you can always meet one of us to feel and try the camera[/quote:5d3694199b]

Thanks guys! maybe during one of the splash outings i try to make it.
Even with the TC, i can still use AF function. Only draw back is that its too slow, cos the camera needs to send the signal thru the TC to my zoom lense. By the time its clear, with slight movement it refocuses again. So i give up using AF when shooting these shots, resorted to Manual focus and practice my focusing skill.
Boy did i wish i have an ultrasonic lens then! ( But no money lah!)

----------


## ah tong

Kenyan moss:

http://www.ofoto.com/PhotoView.jsp?&amp;...d=779996072105

Hi guys!
these are some of my pics taken during the kenya trip using my canon ixus v3.

----------


## Simon

ah tong, can't see anything.. 

anyway, I usually go shooting on weekends... (provided I'm free to shoot) we can meet and let u try out the camera... usual place (Alexandra Hosp/ SBG)

----------


## ah tong

[quote:0de18e42a2="Simon"]ah tong, can't see anything.. 

anyway, I usually go shooting on weekends... (provided I'm free to shoot) we can meet and let u try out the camera... usual place (Alexandra Hosp/ SBG)[/quote:0de18e42a2]

Simon,

sorry.. i've send you an invitation to view my album via email. Let me know again if you cant. Otherwise, maybe i just bring my albums along one of the outings lah!

----------


## Simon

[quote:0b7fdb6fd5="ah tong"][quote:0b7fdb6fd5="Simon"]ah tong, can't see anything.. 

anyway, I usually go shooting on weekends... (provided I'm free to shoot) we can meet and let u try out the camera... usual place (Alexandra Hosp/ SBG)[/quote:0b7fdb6fd5]

Simon,

sorry.. i've send you an invitation to view my album via email. Let me know again if you cant. Otherwise, maybe i just bring my albums along one of the outings lah![/quote:0b7fdb6fd5]

ah tong, thanks for the viewing.. IMO, the some of shots do not have a subject/focal point

----------


## ah tong

Hi simon,

Ya, i agree. more for desktop and wallpaper purpose. Used my dig cam for backup purpose. Heh... will try scan some pic soon with better shots for comments and advices!
Cheers!

BTW, i've been offered around 1500 SGD for the Canon 300D kit. Comes with a tele lens (75-300) current promotion ends on 31May today!
But, not rushing for it lah.

----------


## Simon

[quote:67e428a6ea="ah tong"]Hi simon,

Ya, i agree. more for desktop and wallpaper purpose. Used my dig cam for backup purpose. Heh... will try scan some pic soon with better shots for comments and advices!
Cheers!

BTW, i've been offered around 1500 SGD for the Canon 300D kit. Comes with a tele lens (75-300) current promotion ends on 31May today!
But, not rushing for it lah.[/quote:67e428a6ea]

ah tong, I got one word for you

BUY!  :Angel:

----------


## ah tong

[quote:5346a4c061="Simon"][quote:5346a4c061="ah tong"]Hi simon,

Ya, i agree. more for desktop and wallpaper purpose. Used my dig cam for backup purpose. Heh... will try scan some pic soon with better shots for comments and advices!
Cheers!

BTW, i've been offered around 1500 SGD for the Canon 300D kit. Comes with a tele lens (75-300) current promotion ends on 31May today!
But, not rushing for it lah.[/quote:5346a4c061]

ah tong, I got one word for you

BUY!  :Angel: [/quote:5346a4c061]



Simon,
I was contemplating should i spend this amount on a camera or upgrade to a 4ft tank.

So, after much consideration:
I am getting myself a 4x2x2ft cabinet tank from Chan this Wed lah... Bo Lui liao!!

 :Knockout:  
300D sigh..... sob sob......  :Crying:

----------


## Simon

geessshhhh... we are too late  :Smile: 

anyway, congrats on your new purchase

----------


## xxdivinityxx

Ah Tong,

WHere can i get this deal?
I'll be interested to purchase that 300D with Tele Lens. Does it come with the standard or only tele?

Also now that i hear the 300D has stopped in production, and 350D is out, are they any comments on this situation?

----------


## Simon

too late, 300d has stop production. But u can try looking around for it. Some shops might have ex stock. Why don't you consider the 350D?

----------


## sayhitojason

Yeah... the 350D is supposedly much better than the 300D. But to save some money, looking for a 2nd hand item at ClubSnap is best.

----------

